# yet another WebDAV problem



## Costly (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin heute auf ein Problem bei der Verwendung von WebDAV in Verbindung mit ISPConfig gestoßen, welches ich bisher nicht lösen konnte. Die Symptome sind relativ einfach zu beschreiben: Es funktioniert nicht  Beim Versuch einen WebDAV Share unter Windows 7 als Netzlaufwerk einzubinden, scheint er die User/Passwort Kombination nicht anzunehmen. Ich kann den Pfad angeben, woraufhin ich dann nach User und Passwort gefragt werde. Dort kann ich jedoch eintippen was ich möchte, es nimmt keine Authentifikation an und kehrt jedesmal wieder zum Fenster der User/Passwort Eingabe zurück.

Es wäre super, wenn ich hier eine Lösung des Problems finden könnte.

Zur Eingrenzung des Fehlers habe ich hier eine kleine Sammlung mit Informationen zusammengetragen, welche hoffentlich behilflich sind.

Betriebssystem:


> [root@trust-hosting webdav]# cat /etc/redhat-release
> CentOS release 6.2 (Final)
> 
> [root@trust-hosting webdav]# uname -a
> Linux trust-hosting.de 2.6.32-220.13.1.el6.centos.plus.x86_64 #1 SMP Wed Apr 18 02:32:59 BST 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux


ISPConfig Version:


> 3.0.4.5


WebDAV-User wurde angelegt:

siehe webdav_problem.png im Anhang

WebDAV-Direktive wurde eingefügt:


> [root@trust-hosting webdav]# tail -20 /etc/httpd/conf/sites-enabled/100-b-uno.de.vhost
> # IF YOU REMOVE THEM, WEBDAV WILL NOT WORK ANYMORE!
> # WEBDAV BEGIN
> 
> ...


WebDAV Verzeichnis existiert und htdigest Datei existiert:


> [root@trust-hosting webdav]# pwd
> /var/www/clients/client7/web22/webdav
> [root@trust-hosting webdav]# ls -lisah
> insgesamt 16K
> ...


htdigest Datei hat einen User eingetragen:


> [root@trust-hosting webdav]# cat test123.htdigest
> to_saletest:test123:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxaxxxxxxxxxxxx (hier steht natürlich der Hash)


erforderliche httpd Module wurden geladen:


> [root@trust-hosting webdav]# cat /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf |grep LoadModule|grep dav
> LoadModule dav_module modules/mod_dav.so
> LoadModule dav_fs_module modules/mod_dav_fs.so
> 
> ...


Einträge im httpd-Log /var/log/httpd/access_log beim Versuch WebDAV unter Windows7 als Netzlaufwerk einzubinden:
verwendeter Pfad: http://b-uno.de/webdav/test123


> 78.94.168.21 - - [17/May/2012:20:36:05 +0200] "OPTIONS /webdav/test123 HTTP/1.1" 401 1806 "-" "Microsoft-WebDAV-MiniRedir/6.1.7601"
> 78.94.168.21 - - [17/May/2012:20:36:05 +0200] "OPTIONS /webdav HTTP/1.1" 200 - "-" "Microsoft-WebDAV-MiniRedir/6.1.7601"
> 78.94.168.21 - - [17/May/2012:20:36:05 +0200] "PROPFIND /webdav/test123 HTTP/1.1" 401 1806 "-" "Microsoft-WebDAV-MiniRedir/6.1.7601"
> 78.94.168.21 - - [17/May/2012:20:36:05 +0200] "OPTIONS / HTTP/1.1" 200 2965 "-" "Microsoft-WebDAV-MiniRedir/6.1.7601"
> 78.94.168.21 - - [17/May/2012:20:36:06 +0200] "PROPFIND /webdav/test123 HTTP/1.1" 401 1806 "-" "Microsoft-WebDAV-MiniRedir/6.1.7601"


KEINE Einträge im error.log

Aktuell bin ich ziemlich ratlos. Die Einträge im Log erscheinen kurz nachdem ich die URL angegeben habe, und -bevor- ich vom Windows nach einem User/PW gefragt werde. Sobald ich diesen eingebe, kommen keine weiteren Logzeilen hinzu (zumindest nicht in diesem Log). Es wirkt irgendwie so, als ob der Authentifikationsversuch überhaupt nicht richtig ankommt, oder einfach jede Kombination sofort als falsch abgewiesen wird. 
Eine Vermutung sind noch falsche Rechte auf dem htdigest File, doch "-rw-r--r--" sollte ja eigentlich reichen. Jeder darf im File lesen, was für den Check völlig ausreichen sollte.

Any ideas?

Grüße Costly


----------



## nowayback (17. Mai 2012)

Moinsen,

bei Windows 7 und Windows Vista in der Registry im Schlüssel HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\WebClient\Parameters den Eintrag BasicAuthLevel auf den Wert 2 ändern und Rechner neustarten.

Danach den Explorer öffnen und Rechtsklick auf "Netzwerk" -> Netzlaufwerk verbinden. Im darauf aufgehenden Fenster den Haken setzen bei "Verbindung unter anderem Benutzernamen herstellen"

So läuft es bei mir problemlos.

Grüße
nwb


----------



## Costly (17. Mai 2012)

Hi, 

habe ich gerade eben ausprobiert, hat aber leider nicht zum Erfolg geführt. Symptome sind diesselben. Gefühlt hat er diesmal aber länger gebraucht, bis er nach einem User/PW gefragt hat.

Logeinträge:


> 78.94.168.21 - - [17/May/2012:23:03:40 +0200] "OPTIONS / HTTP/1.1" 200 2965 "-" "DavClnt"
> 78.94.168.21 - - [17/May/2012:23:03:52 +0200] "OPTIONS /webdav/test123 HTTP/1.1" 401 1806 "-" "Microsoft-WebDAV-MiniRedir/6.1.7601"
> 78.94.168.21 - - [17/May/2012:23:03:52 +0200] "OPTIONS /webdav HTTP/1.1" 200 - "-" "Microsoft-WebDAV-MiniRedir/6.1.7601"
> 78.94.168.21 - - [17/May/2012:23:03:52 +0200] "PROPFIND /webdav/test123 HTTP/1.1" 401 1806 "-" "Microsoft-WebDAV-MiniRedir/6.1.7601"
> ...


Im Errorlog wieder nichts.
Ebenfalls wieder dasselbe Verhalten: Die Logeinträge kamen nach der Bestätigung der URL, bei Eingabe der Userdaten keine Reaktion serverseitig.

Grüße Costly


----------



## nowayback (17. Mai 2012)

Moinsen,

den richtigen Pfad verwendest du aber schon oder? (http://www.example.com/webdav ohne angabe des users dahinter)

Grüße
nwb


----------



## Costly (18. Mai 2012)

Hi,   mein Standardpfad war bisher immer: http://b-uno.de/webdav/test123, aber natürlich hatte ich es auch schon nur mit /webdav probiert. Leider ist das Verhalten nicht ganz kosistent, ich hätte schwören können, dass ich bei dem Pfad /webdav gestern auch einen Loginprompt bekommen habe, dieser aber dasselbe Verhalten hatte, als wenn ich /webdav/test123 angegeben habe.  Heute morgen bekam ich mit /webdav lediglich die Win7 Fehlermeldung: 



> --------------------------- Eine Netzwerkadresse hinzufügen --------------------------- Der eingegebene Ordner ist ungültig. Wählen Sie einen anderen Ordner. --------------------------- OK    ---------------------------


 zusammen mit dem Logeintrag: 



> 78.94.168.21 - - [18/May/2012:08:08:21 +0200] "OPTIONS /webdav HTTP/1.1" 200 - "-" "Microsoft-WebDAV-MiniRedir/6.1.7601" 78.94.168.21 - - [18/May/2012:08:08:21 +0200] "PROPFIND /webdav HTTP/1.1" 405 1810 "-" "Microsoft-WebDAV-MiniRedir/6.1.7601" 78.94.168.21 - - [18/May/2012:08:08:22 +0200] "PROPFIND /webdav HTTP/1.1" 405 1810 "-" "Microsoft-WebDAV-MiniRedir/6.1.7601"


  Status also leider unverändert. :/ Gibt es einen bash cmd client, mit dem ich webdav von einem anderen Server austesten kann? Mittlerweile kann ich ein Clientproblem ja nicht mehr ausschließen. Bitte auch gerne andere Ideen posten, was man ausprobieren könnte!  Grüße Costly


----------



## nowayback (18. Mai 2012)

Moinsen,

wenn du "davfs2" installiert hast, solltest nen Webdav Laufwerk mounten können. Alternativ gibt es cadaver das als Konsolenprogramm läuft.

Grüße
nwb


----------



## Laubie (18. Mai 2012)

du kannst auch einfach versuchen, mit deinem Browser darauf zuzugreifen.
Dann kannst du zwar noch nichts hoch-, aber runterladen und dir den Inhalt anzeigen lassen.
Da kommt dann der Authentifizierungs-Dialog von deinem Browser.

Grüße


----------



## Costly (18. Mai 2012)

Hi, 

ja mit dem Browser funktionert es kurioserweise, hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen. Jedoch das Einbinden des Netzlaufwerkes, oder aber die Benutzung des WebDAV Verzeichnisse mit Eclipse funktioniert nicht. Bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen, es mit einem cli client auszuprobieren. 

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Laubie (18. Mai 2012)

Wenn es mit dem einen Programm funktioniert, mit dem anderen nicht, dann ist die Serverseite ja schon mal als Fehlerquelle auszuschließen.

Ich habe mit win7 übrigens nur schlechte Erfahrungen im webdav-Gebrauch gemacht. Es fängt schon mit Zeichensatzproblemen an... Manchmal waren Umlaute nur noch als kryptische Zeichen übertragen worden, die man dann anschließend aber nicht mehr ändern konnte. Noch nicht mal löschen konnte man die Dateien... musste ich dann über die Kommandozeile machen.

Seit dem nutze ich jetzt n richtiges Betriebssystem, da funktioniert webdav auch ohne Probleme 

Beim Kollegen funktioniert netdrive ganz gut

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## tafkaz (4. Feb. 2013)

Entschuldigung, wenn ich diesen alten Thread noch mal aufwecke, aber ich habe das gleiche Problem auf einem Rechner und bisher keine Lösung gefunden. Der entsprechende Registrierungseintrag ist gesetzt, aber wenn ich versuche ein Webdav-Netzlaufwerk zu verbinden, kommt die Anmeldemaske, in der ich eingeben kann, was ich will. Das funktioniert einfach nicht.
Hat jemand eine Lösung dafür gefunden?
Ich kann leider keinen anderen webdav-Client verwenden, denn es geht um letztlich um die Funktionsfähigkeit eines Thunderbird-Plugins, welcher den Windows Client vorraussetzt. Mit Webdrive / Netdrive (mit denen das wunderbar funktioniert) komme ich hier also nicht weiter.
Es scheint, als wäre noch irgendeine Sicherheitseinstellung falsch in Win7.

Danke 
Sascha


----------

